

Show HN: Still single like me? Try Kloser.me - praveenaj
http://kloser.me

======
dotcoma
So, building it for yourself :) It's a good start. Good luck!

~~~
praveenaj
Hi, Yes. Thank you very much :)

"The very best startup ideas tend to have three things in common: they're
something the founders themselves want, that they themselves can build, and
that few others realize are worth doing." - PG.

Deciding whether this is a best idea is up to you. Feel free to share your
experience with my app.

------
DanBC
You should probably make it clearer that "jane" is hypothetical.

~~~
praveenaj
For first time users when they visit the match page i show a bootstrap modal
saying this is just a preview. Did you miss it? Thanks a lot for your
feedback.

------
drjacobs
facebook only sign up... wont use

~~~
praveenaj
I will consider letting users register without facebook. The reason why i used
it because one can "import" his/her likes in a matter of few seconds rather
than entering them manually. thanks for your feedback

